
Experiential Commerce Is the Next Billion-Dollar Opportunity for Developers - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/03/experiential-commerce-is-the-next-billion-dollar-opportunity-for-developers/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
copsarebastards
If I knew about something that was really a billion-dollar opportunity, you
know what I _wouldn 't_ do? Write a TechCrunch article about it so everyone
could take a piece of my pie. This isn't a billion-dollar opportunity for
anyone but suckers.

Can we just downvote this clickbait and move on?

